# Smok V8 stick vs Twisp nimbus



## Jared Pillay (8/4/18)

Hey guys I'm new to vaping. I've been a cig smoker for almost 8 years and a month ago I picked up a Twisp que and instantly loved it within a week I was down to 1 cig per day and for a week now I've been off ciggeretts completely.....so I've been looking to purchase a somewhat bigger device that produces bigger clouds and basically something better....so after a few days of researching stuff I've narrowed it down to the smok V8 stick and the Twisp nimbus I know both devices are really good for what they are but I'd like to get more opinions of which device would be better and if there's any better devices to fit my budget which is R700-R1000 on just the device.

Thanks


----------



## franshorn (8/4/18)

I am no expert, but I would suggest getting a device that uses external batteries. 
Not sure how much you vape, but getting something that has room for improvement is going to save you in the long run.

Atleast with external batteries, you can later on buy another battery and swop out if its flat. Nothing worse that if you in a pickle and you run out of power, it may create the need to pick up a stinky again. Not sure if you a drinker, but that is the easiest time to just light up a stinky again if you vape's battery dies

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

